# I need ideas for Thanksgiving bash!



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Every year at work, we get the fryer out and fry a few turkeys and eat other goodies while drinking beer. About two years the boss brought us in some fish he caught while deep sea fishing down in Florida.

Last year, we decided to try some Alligator. SO.........we got on the net and ordered a bunch of Cajun type of food. Got some Alligator bites, some boudin(SP) balls, some Alligator sausage all along with a turkey or two.

So this year we are looking to try something new again but we need some ideas.

I think we will put a Turkey on the traeger grill and we will have some other small things that wifried fryed.

I am searching for something somewhat exotic and tasty for this years feast.

Not looking to eat any scorpion, or kangaroo probably but something new and different.

Open to ideas.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

How about a turducken?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> How about a turducken?


Came to say this... Beat by a girl.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> How about a turducken?


Give the turducken a shot. It was a hit last year at our Thanksgiving. This year, we'll be doing turkey and some stuffed quail


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Came to say this... Beat by a girl.


David Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you still want to do a cajun theme?

Cause you can do an unusual appetizer theme.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Thought about the turducken...........


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Do you still want to do a cajun theme?


Turducken with Cajun sausage cornbread stuffing.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Do you still want to do a cajun theme?
> 
> Cause you can do an unusual appetizer theme.


It dosen't have to be..................open to ideas.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A fryer is also basically just a large pot. Could use it to do a crawfish boil or something.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What about a wild game theme? ... Venison, elk, wild boar, rabbit, rattlesnake, etc.

To even go a step further... Everyone can dress in Period Clothing, like the first, true Thanksgiving.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> A fryer is also basically just a large pot. Could use it to do a crawfish boil or something.


yes, we use it to make french fries, the turkey...............lot's of stuff.

I had thoughts of frying crab?

seen it on a web page but being that I am in nebraska, I don't have a very good knowledge on how to prepare seafood.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> What about a wild game theme? ... Venison, elk, wild boar, rabbit, rattlesnake, etc.
> 
> To even go a step further... Everyone can dress in Period Clothing, like the first, true Thanksgiving.


Well............most of us have had all that stuff. We eat a lot of wild game out here.

I've had it all basically. I thought about doing rattle snake bites but I think these guys will be disappointed. Snake isn't bad at all but it isn't all that different per say.

I dunno.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

huskers said:


> I had thoughts of frying crab?


Oh baby. Soft shell crab.

Make a light batter. Dip them in whole. Throw them in the fryer. Turn into sandwich.

Video: Soft Shell Crab Sandwich

Edit: Won't be cheap since you definitely will have to special order them in Nebraska 

However, since you are doing other stuff as well you could always split the sandwiches in half for people?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Oh baby. Soft shell crab.
> 
> Make a light batter. Dip them in whole. Throw them in the fryer. Turn into sandwich.
> 
> ...


My friend, when it comes to good food, money generally isn't an issue with the boss.

So wait, you eat the shell, guts and all?

I don't know if I'm down with that.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh come on ya big baby. You'll do alligator and rattlesnake but not a little crab?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Oh come on ya big baby. You'll do alligator and rattlesnake but not a little crab?


Hell, I'd probably try it.

I love sushi and have tried raw oysters which I didnt really care for to much.

Being that I'm from Nebraska land of the beef, the only seafood we really have here is frozen CRAP at the grocery store and red lobster. Lets face it, red lobster is ok but it's not a genuine seafood resturant.

Just seems strange to eat the shell as I am used to taking it out of the shell but I guess thats a whole different critter of crab.

Still might try it.

Soft-Shell Crab- Medium


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

With soft shell crabs they molt out of their shell as they grow. If you get them right after that molting, the new "shell" isn't really much of a shell at all.

And I would go with Maryland blue shell.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> With soft shell crabs they molt out of their shell as they grow. If you get them right after that molting, the new "shell" isn't really much of a shell at all.
> 
> And I would go with Maryland blue shell.


Isn't the Blue crab a hard shell??

Blue Crab, Hard Shell Crabs, Bushel Of Crabs, Buy Crab, Maryland Blue Crabs Shipped


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Soft Shell Crabs, Maryland Steamed Crabs, Blue Claw Crabs, Seafood Gifts, Crabs Shipped

It is a hard shell except for right when they are molting. All about timing


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Soft Shell Crabs, Maryland Steamed Crabs, Blue Claw Crabs, Seafood Gifts, Crabs Shipped
> 
> It is a hard shell except for right when they are molting. All about timing


I seen those too but it dosen't say that the soft crabs are blue shelled ones......


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

They are.

http://www.bluecrab.info/buying_softs.htm


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> They are.
> 
> Buying Soft Shell Crabs


Oh, I guess your previous statement confused me.

You said to get Maryland blue shell's.

Guess I assumed there was different soft shell crabs

You must have been telling me to get the "Maryland" crabs?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Soft shell crabs are blue shell crabs. They are just blue shells that are caught at the perfect time where they molted their outter shell and are no longer hard.

That site might not call their soft shell crab blue shells, but that is what they are. And the Maryland ones are just vastly superior to the ones from the swamp (LA)


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Soft shell crabs are blue shell crabs. They are just blue shells that are caught at the perfect time where they molted their outter shell and are no longer hard.
> 
> That site might not call their soft shell crab blue shells, but that is what they are. And the Maryland ones are just vastly superior to the ones from the swamp (LA)


cool, thanks for the low down David.

We kind of have it down to the crab, smoked prime rib or a turduckin............prolly a turkey in there somewhere too.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh god I am drooling over here!!

What about doing a clam bake??

BBQ Oysters?!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Oh god I am drooling over here!!
> 
> What about doing a clam bake??
> 
> BBQ Oysters?!


Gotta keep it simple for us beef eaters. I'd need one of you coasties to come cook for us if it's anything to hard!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I make awesome spicy BBQ oysters. The clam bake I did was simple. I got the clam pot steamer and put it on an open flame. I had clams, corn, spicy linguica, crabs and potatoes. Yumyum. 

I have pot will travel!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think antelope is all that out there, but it is pretty damn delicious, and should be easily obtainable online.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

TurTurkeyKey!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I make awesome spicy BBQ oysters. The clam bake I did was simple. I got the clam pot steamer and put it on an open flame. I had clams, corn, spicy linguica, crabs and potatoes. Yumyum.
> 
> I have pot will travel!!! :biglaugh:


That sounds really good Gianna!



beerindex said:


> I don't think antelope is all that out there, but it is pretty damn delicious, and should be easily obtainable online.


Or I could just go shoot one myself.........


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mr Dude65 said:


> TurTurkeyKey!


A turkey inside a turkey... Turkception


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty sure out where Huskers is at antelope should be able to be found in the freezer of someone who lives on his block :mischief:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Deadhead Dave said:


> Pretty sure out where Huskers is at antelope should be able to be found in the freezer of someone who lives on his block :mischief:


indeed.


----------

